# Naturalized Citizens on National Teams



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

This isn't a new phenomenon, with people like Hakeem Olajuwon having played for the U.S. and Arriel McDonald on Slovenia in the past decade, but it certainly seems to be picking up steam with Ben Gordon agreeing to play for the UK and Russia making a virtual cottage industry of naturalizing JR Holden, Travis Hansen and Becky Hammon. How do you feel about nations using naturalized citizens on their national teams? Some have some sort of connections (Gordon had a British parent, as I recall, even though he wasn't a citizen), while the others named here have no natural connection. Big deal? Unpatriotic?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I have no problem with it as long as they have any connection with the country and not just do it for money.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Do you have an opinion on when "a connection" is a real connection? Born there? Parents born there? Grandparents? For another kind of example, JR Holden has played for CSKA Moscow for years, but only last summer decided to become a citizen and be on their national team. He even said himself he doesn't feel like any kind of Russian, but only took the opportunity to play for that team because it was offered to him. It's not like he lives in Moscow in the offseason, but at least he has been there during the season the past half decade or so. Becky Hammon only just finished her first season with CSKA's women's team, and she's doing the same thing. Ditto for Travis Hansen, but with Dynamo Moscow.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

This is where it's getting a little tricky. Obviously the trend is that you nationalize someone who plays for a team in the respective country and not just a random player whose great-grandfather emigrated 200 years ago. I think a domestic association should not be able to nationalize a player if he hasn't been in the country for at least three years. This is different in each sport and each country, there are no unanimous rules which makes it very nontransparent. For example at the Euro 2008 a Brazilian who plays for a team in Poland played for Poland after he was nationalized very quickly, another Brazilian plays for Turkey, however he has been living there since 2001.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

When someone has played professionally in a country, he (or she) has derived a benefit from that country, obviously. It is not wrong after that for the country to try to get something from the player, if possible. I'm completely behind Beck Hammond, for example.


----------



## Affirmative Action (Aug 15, 2007)

Krstic All Star said:


> When someone has played professionally in a country, he (or she) has derived a benefit from that country, obviously. It is not wrong after that for the country to try to get something from the player, if possible. I'm completely behind Beck Hammond, for example.


Exactly. You live in US territory and reap its benefits, I think playing a game for a country you swear an oath and allegiance to should not be too big of a deal. I know its a bit off bringing the O & A theme, but you get the point.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Krstic All Star said:


> When someone has played professionally in a country, he (or she) has derived a benefit from that country, obviously. It is not wrong after that for the country to try to get something from the player, if possible. I'm completely behind Beck Hammond, for example.


Very good point. I have never thought about that way so thanks for opening my eyes! I always had a problem with these naturalised citizens as I felt it was a sham but your 100% correct the country deserves something back. 


And Ben Gordon is totally British :biggrin:


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

The newly created Montenegrin national team (previously a part of Serbia) was named. In addition to some high profile Montenegrins such as Aleksandar Pavlovic, Predrag Drobnjak, Slavko Vranes and Zarko Cabarkapa, the team includes ... Omar Cook of NYC, St. Johns and various brief NBA stops.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

luther said:


> The newly created Montenegrin national team (previously a part of Serbia) was named.


btw, if anyone cares (source: eurobasket.com):


> Goran Jeretin (192-G-79) of ALBA Berlin (GER)
> Nenad Mijatovic (194-G-87) of BC Kyiv (UKR)
> Ivan Koljevic (186-G-84) of Ural Great Perm (RUS)
> Omar Cook (186-G-82) of Unicaja Malaga (ESP)
> ...


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

in my country one has to live here for 5 years and be able to speak one of our official languages before he/she can get a citizenship.. 

so it's pretty lame when a guy like shammond williams, whose only connection to the country is once being a nba teammate of skita/pachulia, suits up for georgia against us. and no I don't mean the us state of georgia..


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

luther said:


> The newly created Montenegrin national team (previously a part of Serbia) was named. In addition to some high profile Montenegrins such as Aleksandar Pavlovic, Predrag Drobnjak, Slavko Vranes and Zarko Cabarkapa, the team includes ... Omar Cook of NYC, St. Johns and various brief NBA stops.


Has he ever played there?


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

el_Diablo said:


> in my country one has to live here for 5 years and be able to speak one of our official languages before he/she can get a citizenship..
> 
> so it's pretty lame when a guy like shammond williams, whose only connection to the country is once being a nba teammate of skita/pachulia, suits up for georgia against us. and no I don't mean the us state of georgia..


What country is that, if you don't mind me asking? I'm just curious as I keep an eye on who is bringing in a lot of international players to be on their national teams, etc., plus it's always fun to know who's from where, as it adds to perspectives.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Krstic All Star said:


> Has he ever played there?


As far as I know, no. Belgium, Russia, Serbia (Belgrade) and France, and he has now signed in Spain with Unicaja. So I have no idea what his connection is, unless while playing in Belgrade he bought a vacation house in Montenegro and fell in love with the place... :thinking2:


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

luther said:


> What country is that, if you don't mind me asking? I'm just curious as I keep an eye on who is bringing in a lot of international players to be on their national teams, etc., plus it's always fun to know who's from where, as it adds to perspectives.


Finland. 

And to keep this on topic, it's annoying Drew Gooden has represented the US on junior levels. He might make it to team Finland.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

What's Gooden's relationship to Finland? I know he went to El Cerritos high school in northern California, and he has certainly never played for a pro Finnish team.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

luther said:


> What's Gooden's relationship to Finland? I know he went to El Cerritos high school in northern California, and he has certainly never played for a pro Finnish team.





> Gooden is half Finnish; his father, Andrew Gooden, met Drew's mother, Ulla, while playing pro basketball[9] in Äänekoski, Finland


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drew_Gooden


----------

